# Happy Pi Day!



## Lucretia (Mar 14, 2012)

3.14


----------



## oivind_dahle (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice. 

However this day is a totally different day, this day you must make steak to dinner 
One month after valentine is an other official day for the men


----------



## jm2hill (Mar 14, 2012)

Without google: go!

Who is credited with first accurately calculating and discovering &#960;?
What geometric shape is most closely associated with &#960;?
In the 1998 movie &#8220;&#960;&#8221;, what does the main character suffer from?
Name a deceased physicist that was born on &#960; day?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 14, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> 3.14



To properly celebrate this day, you must buy 3.14 knives ...


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 14, 2012)

jm2hill said:


> Without google: go!
> 
> Who is credited with first accurately calculating and discovering &#960;?
> What geometric shape is most closely associated with &#960;?
> ...



You forgot - "What is my favorite dessert?" PI :hungry:


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 14, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> To properly celebrate this day, you must buy 3.14 knives ...


I think it would be more fitting to buy 3 x 14" knives


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 14, 2012)

We are having pie day at work, everyone brings in pies, any kind. I made pizza pies. Happy 3.14.

Jason


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 14, 2012)

No! Pie are round, brownie are square.
Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 14, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> To properly celebrate this day, you must buy 3.14 knives ...



no, a pizza wheel


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 14, 2012)

hax9215 said:


> View attachment 5320
> No! Pie are round, brownie are square.
> Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!



And cobbler are square too.

But then again 
round.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 14, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> 3.14



Just wait 'til 2015.

3.1415


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 14, 2012)

More significant digits!! HAH!


----------



## ecchef (Mar 14, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Nice.
> 
> However this day is a totally different day, this day you must make steak to dinner
> One month after valentine is an other official day for the men



Just the opposite here. Valentine's day for the guys, White Day, 3/14, for the gals.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 14, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Nice.
> 
> However this day is a totally different day, this day you must make steak to dinner
> One month after valentine is an other official day for the men


 
Interesting! But no steak tonite--he got lamb popsicles last night. 




Going to do something a little lighter with fish instead of red meat.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 14, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Going to do something a little lighter with fish instead of red meat.



Yup, after reading the Harvard School of Public Health's report on the effects of eating red meat, I figure people in Argentina must be dropping like flies. :wow:


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 14, 2012)

Our news reporting on the Harvard study said "Eating red meat daily increases your risk of death by 15%" (don't remember the exact number).

Funny thing--I thought we all faced 100% risk of death.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 14, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> Yup, after reading the Harvard School of Public Health's report on the effects of eating red meat, I figure people in Argentina must be dropping like flies. :wow:



If you look at the actual numbers it isn't that bad. 



Lucretia said:


> Our news reporting on the Harvard study said "Eating red meat daily increases your risk of death by 15%" (don't remember the exact number).
> 
> Funny thing--I thought we all faced 100% risk of death.



I saw a great sign paid for by an anti smoking campaign "2 in 3 smokers will die. "


----------



## mano (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## UCChemE05 (Mar 15, 2012)

Glad to see there are other nerds around


----------

